# Matthew 11:12-15



## a mere housewife (Apr 2, 2014)

'And from the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom of heaven suffereth violence, and the violent take it by force.
'For all the prophets and the law prophesied until John.
'And if you will receive it, this is Elias, which was for to come.
'He that hath ears to hear, let him hear.'

I tried to ask about this in another thread, but it was properly off topic. I was thinking of these verses today and there is so much in them that still puzzles me. It seems like there is a movement through these verses where the kingdom is first passive in connection with the activity it invites -- through to the hearer as passive in the possession of ears? (Though the kingdom is offered 'if you will' to all within hearing, and the one who already -- apparently passively? -- has received ears is commanded to 'hear'.)

I understand that somehow this relates to the shift from the Old Testament ministry to the fulfillment in Christ. But I don't understand quite how. I have looked this up in Calvin and Matthew Henry but I can't fathom all the relations better: perhaps I am just not understanding something that would make it all plain.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2014)

Heidi, the first time I read it, I was struck by John Bunyan's take on this verse in _Pilgrim's Progress_, with the man storming the castle.

And Spurgeon has a similar view:

Holy Violence

I think it lines up well with what our Lord said in Mat. 13:44-46, where we see men giving up everything they own for a chance to own something precious.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a beautiful image, and I love Spurgeon. I also think of Jacob wrestling all night with the angel -- 'prevailing' with God, not by superior strength but by supplication and tears as Hosea tells us. If the Kingdom suffers our violence it is not because we are so strong but because the King is so 'easy to be entreated'? But I don't understand the relation to the statement that he that is least in the kingdom of heaven is greater than John the Baptist, or why this point is brought in just here.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2014)

It all seems to be sparked by John's disciples bringing a question. Poor, imprisoned John was starting to have doubts. Just as Elijah had doubts after his triumph against the prophets of Baal. John, the last OT prophet could only look forward in hope. Henceforth, all people would be able to look back on the truth of fulfilled promise.

And Jesus is pointing out the spiritual earthquake that is occurring: demanding people to realize how momentous John's work was in light of past prophecy.

And yet...even more momentous things are happening now, with Jesus' public preaching.

I take it that before this time, people were complacent, throngs were not being stirred to taste of God. Now they are. The Kingdom is indeed at hand and a revolution is going on among them--if they could only see it.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 2, 2014)

I love the point about John being the last to look forward in hope and what you said is similar to what I just read: Ruben pulled out a book for me by G. K. Beale ('The Unfolding of the Old Testament in the New') which seems to make sense of my confusion. He says that the statement about 'the kingdom of heaven suffers violence' could also be read as 'the kingdom exercises its force' and parallels it with Luke 16:16. The gospel being preached since John is radical in nature (everyone in the kingdom has a blessing greater than being the greatest of Old Testament prophets is a fairly 'violent' statement) and demands a similar response. That would be more in balance also with the pattern of the next statements that put a burden on the hearer to respond 'if you will receive it'/'let him hear'.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 2, 2014)

Thomas Watson, _Heaven Taken by Storm_
https://archive.org/details/HeavenTakenByStorm


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 2, 2014)

Does Matthew chapter 13;10 - 16 speak to the question of those who hear versus those who do not ? Going into the parable of the sower which immediately follows ? I'm thinking those who do not hear are those who are reprobate, as in limited atonement ? 

10 And the disciples came, and said unto him, Why speakest thou unto them in parables?

11 He answered and said unto them, Because it is given unto you to know the mysteries of the kingdom of heaven, but to them it is not given.

12 For whosoever hath, to him shall be given, and he shall have more abundance: but whosoever hath not, from him shall be taken away even that he hath.

13 Therefore speak I to them in parables: because they seeing see not; and hearing they hear not, neither do they understand.

14 And in them is fulfilled the prophecy of Esaias, which saith, By hearing ye shall hear, and shall not understand; and seeing ye shall see, and shall not perceive:

15 For this people's heart is waxed gross, and their ears are dull of hearing, and their eyes they have closed; lest at any time they should see with their eyes and hear with their ears, and should understand with their heart, and should be converted, and I should heal them.

16 But blessed are your eyes, for they see: and your ears, for they hear.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 3, 2014)

Heidi, just yesterday I was writing about Jacob's wrestling and the Matthew 11 verse came to mind, so I smiled to myself just now to see you mention them together here. It's a great topic I want to meditate on more, and between Spurgeon and Watson it looks like I have some fantastic reading to look forward to. Thanks, guys!


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you for the link, Rev. Buchanan. 

Jimmy, I think you are right about that passage relating to who hears. I was confused as to why Christ would suddenly make a statement about the nature of the kingdom being liable to be stormed in just this context, and how these other statements tied into that. I think I understand better, and will think about the relation to these verses as well.

Jack, I don't feel that there are many points on which I identify with Jacob -- but that is one of my favorite passages in Scripture. His passing over the brook as the sun rises on him, halting is very moving. I was wondering if his claiming God as his own in the narrative after this was a new thing -- I couldn't remember him doing it before: it seemed he always referred to God as the God of his fathers. It is late now and I shall have to search it out some other time 

Thank you for all the help.


----------

